# Why would the baby pigeons parents feed them leaves?



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi 
Recently my pigeons had babys the eldest babys both died 
I noticed when i was checking the little baby over that he had a big blockage at the back of his mouth,so i decided to see what was causing the blockage i picked out odd seads and there was a bundel of leaves 
I took out the leaves and then i saw a yellow block of something it smelt and i realised i could not remove it as it was stuck 
Why would the parents have fed the baby leaves 

Heather


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Im not shur or not but i was told that some pigeons will eat some types of plants somtimes my pigeons somtimes peck at grass and clovers.

Do you let your pigeons out to fly if so u should keep them inside the coop till the squabs r old enough to eat on there own also check for leaves and other materails they might consider to eat in the coop !! Also what kind of matearail is the nest made of??


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

-Heather- said:


> Hi
> Recently my pigeons had babys the eldest babys both died
> I noticed when i was checking the little baby over that he had a big blockage at the back of his mouth,so i decided to see what was causing the blockage i picked out odd seads and there was a bundel of leaves
> I took out the leaves and then i saw a yellow block of something it smelt and i realised i could not remove it as it was stuck
> ...



Hi Heather,


So sorry to hear of your Pigeons loseing their Babys...

'Canker' ( or Trichomoniasis) is known to produce small, 'yellow' block-shaped lumps in their throats, and will certinly kill Babys if untreatd, even though the parents do not seem ill, the Babys get it from their parents who are carriers of it.

It is easy to treat in adults, and fairly easy to treat in Babys.

Pigeons who graze and forrage in the out of doors, like to eat little bites of various special kinds of leaved or greens, and, it is very good for them.

Your Babys might have died from Canker, and the blockage merely is one typical symptom.


You should treat any remaining Babys a.s.a.p., and treat the parents.


Do you have anyone there who can guide you?


How old are the remaining Babys?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Heather,

Seems like there was a problem w/Canker aka Trichomoniasis, the growths will create obstructions/blockages sometimes for swallowing and/or breathing. Could be that they ate, intending to swallow the leaves, however they could not pass down due to the blockage.

A helpful tip that many folks do w/their pigeons is giving raw Apple Cider Vinegar in the amount of one tablespoon per gallon in the drinking water a few times a week to keep an acidic environment in the gut, which aids in the control of health issues for pigeons. This will give the good bacteria an opportunity to thrive thereby pushing out many of the opportunistic oganisms who enjoy a more alkaline situation to multiply in.

Here's a link from the resource section for pigeon supply houses:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

The medicines for Trichomoniasis are frequently listed at the supply houses under the term 'Canker'. You can get individual pills or try a water treatment type of Canker med. The birds should be treated, however, and I think you'll be happy w/the results. Hope your parents can help you out with this. In any event, do keep us posted.

fp


----------



## kola2002 (Dec 13, 2004)

Heather:
I would say that your young one had canker. It is treatable but must be done as soon as possible. Here is a good link. I wish your birds the best of health.

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex4444/$file/663-34.pdf?OpenElement

Guy


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Phil 
Thanks for replying
I only have 1 remaining baby but he/she is 4 weeks and 2 days he seems really strong and very healthy.
Would it make any difference if the baby that died had a different mom to the one that is still alive?

thanks 

Heather


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Feralpigeon(matriarch)
You know how you said putting apple cider vinigar into the drinking dishes?
Wel i have not got any of that right now but would red wine vinigar be ok?
thank you 
Heather


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

-Heather- said:


> Hi Phil
> Thanks for replying
> I only have 1 remaining baby but he/she is 4 weeks and 2 days he seems really strong and very healthy.
> Would it make any difference if the baby that died had a different mom to the one that is still alive?
> ...



Hi Heather,


That might have made the difference...

Adults who may carry it without appearant symptoms, can have the usual small background populations of the Organism in their Crops increase from stress, or from the stress of raising Babys...

The Babys are much more vulnerable to the Organism coloniaing them that are Adlts.

So, the Babys can get it from being fed by Adult Pigeons that are carrying it...or, from otherwise non-carrier Adults who feed them, and who drink from common Water Bowls from which infected others have also drank.


It is not likely that a Baby would get otherwise...


One probable sign,for Pigeons of anmy age, is chalky 'yellow' in the poops or chalky yellow 'flat' paint looking liquid in the poops...


Phil 
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Heather, 


The Vinegar is best mixed into a Gallon of Water...

It is somehow understood, that the kind to use is the Raw Apple cider Vinegar and that other kinds are not as good.

Part of the reason for this, is that the 'raw' Apple kind has living organisms in it which are benificial to the Bird...where, the other kinds are merely dead material and Acetic Acid, which, even though they Acid is benificial, the whole is far less so than the real, Raw Apple Cider kind.

This will not help Canker or Trichomoniasis enough to cure it, but it can likely discourage slight infections from proceeding as quickly as they might otherwise...

For general purposes, just mix one, or one and a half Tablespoons of the Raw ACV into one Gallon of good Water, and use that for their drinking Water...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

-Heather- said:


> Hi Feralpigeon(matriarch)
> You know how you said putting apple cider vinigar into the drinking dishes?
> Wel i have not got any of that right now but would red wine vinigar be ok?
> thank you
> Heather


As far as I know, the apple cider vinegar is the one that is recommended for use w/animals&birds. The raw apple cider vinegar being the most beneficial as it has strands of good bacteria in what is known as the 'mother', or the cloudy/stringy residue that is seen to settle at the bottom of the bottle. However, the acidic environment the pasteurized, or clear Apple Cider Vinegar provides will also do the trick according to Dr. Chalmers @ the ratio of one tablespoon per gallon for either.

fp


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Thanks phil and fp*

Thnaks guys i know now


----------

